# homme rose



## jancomo

Bonjour,

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra me guider sur la bonne piste pour le terme ''homme rose'' que je dois traduire en anglais.  J'ai pensé aux traductions suivantes:  domesticated male ou sensitive male mais je me dis qu'il doit avoir mieux.

Voici la phrase:
Julie jure à tout le monde que ce qu’elle désire, c’est un homme doux, compréhensif, qui tiendra compte de ses opinions et qui partagera les tâches ménagères à part égale, un « homme rose » quoi.

Toute aide sera appréciée!!!


----------



## hampton.mc

Je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression 'homme rose'.


----------



## jancomo

Je suis au Canada et justement j'en ai discuté avec une collègue Française hier.  Elle non plus ne connais pas l'expression.  Ça doit être Québécois ou Canadien?


----------



## Nicklondon

A metrosexual man is the closest I can think of in GB.


----------



## hampton.mc

Nick tu as déjà entendu cette expression en français ?


----------



## Nicklondon

Je n'ai jamais entendu ni lu cette expression en français :-(


----------



## jancomo

J' ai trouvé la définition suivante pour metrosexual:

a heterosexual man who spends a lot of time and money on his appearance and likes to shop...

ce n'est pas vraiment seulement qui aime magasiner..


----------



## jancomo

il a aussi un côté féminin développé : exprime ses sentiments, aime parler, est doux. On utilise souvent l'expression au Québec.  On le compare souvent avec un homme viril (macho).


----------



## pointvirgule

J'ignorais que l'expression _homme rose_ fût inconnue en dehors du Québec...
Cela désigne un homme qui est sensibilisé à la problématique de la condition féminine, le contraire d'un macho. _Sensitive man_ me paraît approprié. Si j'ai un meilleur flash, je reviendrai le poster.


----------



## jancomo

Que pensez vous de : gender sensitive man


----------



## pointvirgule

A genderly correct guy?


----------



## jancomo

Sounds good.  Pas facile celle là !


----------



## Cath.S.

_A gender-equitable man?_


----------



## jancomo

Que pensez-vous de ''pink-men''?  avez vous déjà entendu?


----------



## hampton.mc

Que pensez-vous de ''pink-men''? avez vous déjà entendu?

It sounds a bit gay don't you think?


----------



## jancomo

Peut-être que ce n'est pas ''traduisable'' et que je devrais garder le mot en français mais en italique?


----------



## la grive solitaire

In AE (and maybe BE, too), _un homme rose_ is: _a liberated man._


----------



## The Prof

A domestic/domesticated man?

[...]


----------



## joaopaolo

I live in Quebec and have also heard "homme rose" a lot. 
*I don't think there is an equivalent in English Canada. *
You could say a man is "*sensitive*" or even "*in touch with his feminine side*." You would have to rearrange your sentence, of course. And you still only have a partial translation of "homme rose."

It's not the same as metrosexual and I'm not sure about liberated either - it doesn't seem to have the same connotation of feminity, IMO.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> J'ignorais que l'expression _homme rose_ fût inconnue en dehors du Québec... [...] le contraire de macho.


 Je l'ignorais aussi. Justement le titre du texte que jancomo traduit est : *Homme rose ou homme macho, que choisir?*

Je ne pense pas non plus que "_metrosexual_" convienne. Le _métrosexuel _soigne son apparence. 





> Le samedi il a rendez-vous chez le coiffeur et la manucure, et demain, non, il n'est pas disponible parce qu'il va au spa.


 
_L'homme rose_ est gentil et attentionné... parfois trop. Il peut parfois manquer de colonne vertébrale/se laisser dominer. 
L'homme idéal se trouve à mi-chemin entre _rose _et _macho_. 

Lu 


> Rouge, c’est ferme mais c’est aussi romantique. Rouge, c’est fort et direct mais c’est aussi tendre et gentil. Rouge, c’est dur et tenace mais c’est aussi capable de parler. De char _[de voiture]_ ou de fleurs. Les deux discussions sont possibles. Rouge, C’est Han Solo. Ça c’est un homme.


 
Je vote pour _sensitive_ ou peut-être "_Mr Nice Guy_".


----------



## mizbooty

Lorsque j'ai entendu l'expression il y a quelques années, on a dû me l'expliquer, et j'avoue que les premières expressions qui me sont venus à l'esprit sont "girlie man" et "panty-man", mais ce sont des expressions très péjoratives (au cas que vous ne l'aviez pas deviné ), et je pense qu'ils ne s'utilisent qu'aux Caraïbes. 

_Liberated man_ me paraît une bonne traduction.


----------



## Cath.S.

Va pour _liberated man_ ; en revanche, dans l'autre sens, la traduction par homme rose ne doit pas être automatique .


----------



## OLN

Je vous jure que l'idée d'un «homme rose» n'a rien de ragoutant, surtout si on préfère les basanés.  Je me demande si ça passera un jour dans le vocabulaire français de France. 

D'où vient cette curieuse expression ? C'est en référence à la couleur du teint  (beuh) ? Au mou sucré d'un chewing-gum genre Malabar ? Ou à la fleur (très virile..) ?

Je trouve ceci : homme rose : Homme qui a développé, sur le plan psychologique, des caractéristiques associées aux femmes. Associerait-on les femmes au rose Barbie que chérissent les petites filles ? Là, je ne sais plus qui doit se sentir insulté...


----------



## Nicklondon

[...]
I stick with metrosexual man since he is in touch with his feelings, listens to others, enjoys shopping etc


----------



## pointvirgule

OLN said:


> D'où vient cette curieuse expression ? C'est en référence à la couleur du teint  (beuh) ? Au mou sucré d'un chewing-gum genre Malabar ? Ou à la fleur (très virile..) ?


Le rose est (était ?) associé au mouvement féministe (du moins au Québec). Une revue féministe québécoise des années 70-80 portait le nom de _La vie en rose, _manière sans doute de récupérer le rose stéréotypé que l'on associait aux filles (_versus _le bleu aux garçons.) 

Je douterais que le terme _homme rose_ ait un grand avenir en France, considérant que le concept tombe en désuétude au Q.


----------



## OLN

pointvirgule said:


> Le rose est (était ?) associé au mouvement féministe (du moins au Québec). Une revue féministe québécoise des années 70-80 portait le nom de _La vie en rose, _manière sans doute de récupérer le rose stéréotypé que l'on associait aux filles (_versus _le bleu aux garçons.)
> 
> Je douterais que le terme _homme rose_ ait un grand avenir en France, considérant que le concept tombe en désuétude au Q.


Ca nous épargnera par la même occasion le malheureux pendant "femme bleue". 
_La vie en rose_ est une bonne idée, pour le rose qui colle à la peau des femmes depuis la layette jusqu'à la dernière robe de chambre, mais là aussi, peu de chance pour une revue de ce nom d'avoir la même résonance en France, à cause de la référence à la chanson de Piaf.

Coller le rose à la peau de certains hommes, ce n'est que déplacer le stéréotype et donc le perpétuer — non ?

Merci pour ces précieuses explications, cher *;*  !


----------



## timpeac

"A liberated man" sounds good to me. "A pink man" would definitely make me think of a gay context. "Metrosexual" means what others have said - it's a heterosexual man who does things that might, stereotypically, make others think he's gay - take care of his appearance, go to the opera - things like that. A metrosexual probably wouldn't think automatically that a woman should do the cooking and washing up any more than a man - but it would be irrelevant because he would only order take-away and have a dishwasher anyway!


----------



## Nicomon

Pour ceux qui ne seraient toujours pas convaincus que « homme rose » et « métrosexuel » ne sont pas synonymes, j'ajoute ceci à la définition de Timpeac





> La différence entre l'*homme rose* et le *métrosexuel* est que le premier parle de ses émotions et s'ouvre à l'autre, bref, il découvre la part féminine en lui par le biais de la communication, alors que le second est plutôt le produit de notre société de consommation où l'image (contenant) est plus importante que le message (contenu).


 On peut se demander s'il n'est pas plus effeminé de passer chaque semaine chez le coiffeur et la manucure que d'exprimer ses émotions ou de laver la vaisselle.  

Extrait d'un texte de Denise Bombardier : 


> Beaucoup de femmes... voudraient l’homme à leur image: qu’il vibre comme elles, qu’il exprime son émotion à leur façon, qu’il se complaise comme elles à disserter sur l’état amoureux et, depuis peu, qu’il ressente devant l’enfant à naître les mêmes émotions que la mère qui le porte.”
> 
> Des ces “exigences” est né, pour son plus grand malheur, celui qu’on appelle l’*homme rose*. Pourquoi malheur? *Parce qu’en se soumettant (tout à fait volontairement) au jeu d’une soi-disant égalité, il sacrifie son identité et de son unicité*.


Et ceci, extrait du texte que jancomo traduit (pour ceux qui n'auraient pas cliqué sur le lien, au post #26) : 


> Attentif aux désirs et besoins de sa partenaire et la laissant souvent choisir ce qu’ils feront ensemble, il ne cherche pas à s’imposer comme le fait l’homme macho et, par un curieux retour des choses, il est perçu comme incapable de s’affirmer. On dit d’ailleurs de l’homme rose qu’il manque de colonne vertébrale.


Est-ce bien ça votre définition d'un "_Libertated man_"? Moi, je n'en suis pas si sûre... s'il l'était, le concept ne tomberait pas en désuétude.


----------



## timpeac

Yes, I think so. The term "liberated" in "liberated man" comes from very much from the feminist point of view. Although "liberated" sounds like a good thing, his mates down the pub might not view it as such - and consider him "under the thumb" - and be very glad not to be "liberated" themselves. It's liberated from a perceived misogyny - and not everyone would agree that "unliberated" men are misogynistic.


----------



## Nicomon

Thank you timpeac.  Seen this way, it could work.  But I'm still not convinced. 

Lu : 





> «L’homme rose» réclamé il y a plus de quinze ans dans les revues pour femmes est aujourd’hui balançé par-dessus bord. *Un homme rose, c’est mou.*
> 
> L’*homme rose, c’est* se situer entre le yin et le yang. C’est comme une horloge figée. Qu’est-ce qu’il y a entre le chaud et le froid ? Le tiède. *Et le tiède, c’est l’homme rose*.


    Those, to me, sound more like "bland" or "dull"


----------



## pointvirgule

Je relis la phrase originale et je me convaincs que _a sensitive male_ le fait bien. _Sensitive _s'oppose à macho, sous-tend qu'il est réceptif aux besoins de sa compagne, suppose qu'il est « libéré » des vieilles idées réactionnaires du genre _la-place-de-la-femme-est-dans-la-cuisine_ et qu'il est doux sans toutefois être une lavette. 

La phrase me semble mettre davantage l'accent sur l'aspect attentionné et convivial de « l'homme rose », plutôt que sur son côté « homme-femme »_. S__ensitive _se rapproche plutôt bien de ce sens. Qu'en penses-tu, Nico ?


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> La phrase me semble mettre davantage l'accent sur l'aspect attentionné et convivial de « l'homme rose », plutôt que sur son côté « homme-femme »_. S__ensitive _se rapproche plutôt bien de ce sens. Qu'en penses-tu, Nico ?


 Pour cette phrase en particulier, j'en pense la même chose que toi.  J'ai écris au départ (voir #20)) que je votais pour "_sensitive_"... et je n'ai pas changé d'idée. Il me semblait que "_Mr Nice Guy_" pouvait convenir aussi... mais je n'en suis pas certaine. 

Par contre quand on lit la suite du texte, où _homme rose_ prend un sens plus péjoratif (_incapable de s'affirmer / manque de colonne vertébrale_) ou ce qu'en dit Madame Bombardier... il devient presqu'un "_wuss_"... et ça, c'est pas loin de _lavette._


----------



## jancomo

Merci pour les analyses intéressantes.  En résumé, ce terme est un québécisme dont il n'y a pas de traduction ''exacte'' en anglais .. alors, je vais adapter selon le texte.


----------



## The Prof

joaopaolo said:


> I live in Quebec and have also heard "homme rose" a lot.
> *I don't think there is an equivalent in English Canada. *
> You could say a man is "*sensitive*" or even "*in touch with his feminine side*." You would have to rearrange your sentence, of course. And you still only have a partial translation of "homme rose."
> 
> It's not the same as metrosexual and I'm not sure about liberated either - it doesn't seem to have the same connotation of feminity, IMO.


 

*'A man who is in touch with his feminine side'* feels the closest in meaning to me, closely followed by *'a sensitive man'*. 
I know others (including other BE speakers) feel differently, but personally, I don't even know the expression _'liberated man'_ and certainly would not have attributed it with this meaning - but then I've only been learning English for nearly fifty years and am still learning new words!!!


----------



## pyan

The term which sprang to my mind was "new man".

Here are a couple of definitions: A New man is a man who believes in complete equality of the sexes and shares domestic work equally.
Source

a man who, rejecting sexist attitudes, aims to be caring and sensitive, and to take a substantial role in the domestic routine
Source

(Perhaps a bit 1980s now?  I'm not sure.)


----------



## timpeac

"Liberated man" does sound ok to me - but if it's not a term necessarily known by all (it does smack of feminist ideology) I rather like a suggestion from page 50 here

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=zcuHqmQ5jNAC&pg=PA50&dq=%22l%27homme+rose%22+feminism&hl=en&ei=ol_ETPTbF8TpOdTYheQL&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCkQ6AEwAA#v=snippet&q=homme%20rose&f=false

*Re-thinking men: heroes, villains and victims*

 By Anthony Synnott

SNAG - a Sensitive New Age Guy.


----------



## The Prof

timpeac said:


> "Liberated man" does sound ok to me - but if it's not a term necessarily known by all (it does smack of feminist ideology) I rather like a suggest from page 50 here
> 
> http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=zcuHqmQ5jNAC&pg=PA50&dq=%22l%27homme+rose%22+feminism&hl=en&ei=ol_ETPTbF8TpOdTYheQL&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCkQ6AEwAA#v=snippet&q=homme%20rose&f=false
> 
> *Re-thinking men: heroes, villains and victims*
> 
> By Anthony Synnott
> 
> SNAG - a Sensitive New Age Guy.


 
Good link - well found!
I'm not sure that the world is ready for the 'snag' yet, but '*sensitive* *new age guy'* seems to say it all!


----------



## Monn

I'm with Nicklondon, we use metrosexual in anglophone Canada too


----------

